# Decoration Tank



## redseababy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a question that so far, no fish store has been able to answer for me. Up for the challenge? Okay actually it's not that big a deal...

I have a small 10 gallon tank and my son wants a fish, but my family is way too busy and I've owned one too many aquariums that I haven't had the time to maintain properly (even just plant ones) which got sort of nasty, etc.

So instead, I filled the clean tank with nice gravel, put in some pretty fake coral and a bubbling treasure chest (you know the ones that are attached to an air tube & pump). I filled the tank with distilled water (so that i don't have to clean hard water scum later on). To make the toys 'glow' I was told to put a blue light in the tank. There are no filters. The tank is not anywhere near direct sunlight.

So my question is: How do I keep the water clear?

As a side note, the first time I did this, I added a teaspoon of chorine bleach in the tank. First, it bleached a lot of the decor, and second, it made my son's room stink. So I started all over again, new toys and all (oh, the things we do for our kids...)

So now the water is a teeny bit foggy. Just a teeny bit. What should I do? Any help would be great!

Thanks!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

First not NOT use bleach in an aquarium (long story about that really...) if will kill off anything beneficial or living at all in the tank, including fish and bacteria. Rinse everything in the tank out extremely well with plain water. Distilled water doesn't contain the minerals that plants and fish both need, spring water works better. 

As for the fogginess, that's to be expected. Give it a few weeks, get a filter on that thing, unless you're doing a beaslbob tank and know what you're doing, you need one.

However, if you don't have the time to maintain a tank, even once a week (aside from feedings) then simply don't get a tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Am I understanding correctly, you do NOT want fish in it, you just want the tank full of water and to look nice?


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont understand this post completely, are you saying there are no living creatures in the tank and you dont plan on adding any, you just want a tank with no fish or plants just clear water? any stagnant water with a light will grow algae, and the only way to keep the water clean would be to do water changes.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Without any water movement you are going to have stagnent water.....you are still going to have to change the water up pretty often to keep it from getting nasty and a breeding ground for bacteria


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

i must agree with kehy on this one.DO NOT use bleach it will kill everything and stain your decor.also mix the distilled with regular city water with a dechlorinator to remove any chlorine from the water.also you do need a filter and if you can get live plants all you would really have to do is use iron AND get root tabs.

A tank requires at least some maintaince and depending on the tank require either a once every 2 week water change over 25 percent or more once again depending on your water and how dirty it gets. also you need a liquid test kit.To test your ammonia,nitrite,and nirtate levels.

As for the cloudyness thats normal it means your tank is starting to cycle which is want you want.if your planning on getting a tropical tank your gonna need a heater.As a side note here is a thread on cycling : http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

Also like kehy said if you don't have time for a tank don't get one,its in the benefit of the fish,Fish tanks require a lot of time and attention more then people think.if your sons not going to help with the maintain and you can't do it,please don't get fish.

Also don't get mad at us if we give you advice.we've had so many people do this it's rather annoying.please keep an open mind and ACCEPT THE ADVICE THATS GIVEN. thanks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Jen her tank is not going to cycle there is nothing living in it..


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

buy one of the little fake tanks with a fake fish and light from cracker barrel lol. you press a button on the top and the fake fish swims around the tank


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

yea bleach was bad.. and im with everyone else as i dont really understand what youre going to do with your tank..


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Lamp...JJHK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324504576&sr=8-2 check this out


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Select a new hobby.... Unless one of your hobbies is throwing away money!... (I'm over here,, over here!~) Bill in Va.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

What's the point of an aquarium with no fish?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Summer said:


> Amazon.com: Aquarium Lamp With Fish : Ocean In Motion Revolving Aquatic Scene: Home Improvement check this out


Hey I have one of these! 
I never have to worry about cycling it and no water changes! woot woot!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 with the plants. However i'm not sure about aluminum. I still think theres going to be a need for water changes on a semi regular basis.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to agree. A tank with only decorations in it is a waste of money. At the very least get a powerhead to circulate the water. That will help it from going stagnant.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with most, but if the person wants the tank to look at without having to worry about caring for fish or plants, why not? Not hurting anything. Especially if you already have everything you need. Not sure many can give you advice on how to keep it looking super clean for very long without doing any cleaning.


----------



## redseababy (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I wasn't clear that there are no living things in the tank at all. Also I know how to maintain a live aquarium, thank you, but that is not what I'm asking here. Quite simply I had most of the stuff and decided to set up a decoration tank for my 2 year old son to enjoy. All I wanted to know was how to keep the water clear. 

The unrelated comments (i.e. waste of money; change your hobby, etc.) are not appreciated.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

redseababy said:


> I guess I wasn't clear that there are no living things in the tank at all. Also I know how to maintain a live aquarium, thank you, but that is not what I'm asking here. Quite simply I had most of the stuff and decided to set up a decoration tank for my 2 year old son to enjoy. All I wanted to know was how to keep the water clear.
> 
> The unrelated comments (i.e. waste of money; change your hobby, etc.) are not appreciated.


Okay, here is the deal... Your water will go stagnate, I would assume that what ever is in your tank water will eventually settle to the bottom since there is no water flow at all, and you came to an aquarium forum not Marthastewartliving.com. We are telling you what needs to be done in order to have a successful tank and if you don't want to take the advice then I suggest you find what you want to hear from someone on Yahooanswers. I hear thay are pretty knowledgeable there (that was sarcasm BTW).


----------



## redseababy (Dec 21, 2011)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> Okay, here is the deal... Your water will go stagnate, I would assume that what ever is in your tank water will eventually settle to the bottom since there is no water flow at all, and you came to an aquarium forum not Marthastewartliving.com. We are telling you what needs to be done in order to have a successful tank and if you don't want to take the advice then I suggest you find what you want to hear from someone on Yahooanswers. I hear thay are pretty knowledgeable there (that was sarcasm BTW).



The advice I have received is how to cycle a tank, and maintain a live tank, both of which is not what I have been asking. While I certainly don't think I deserved some of the unnecessary comments, I am grateful for the help and encouragement offered by some of the people on this thread.

But go ahead, dish out your frustrations to a complete stranger behind the protection of your computer. Your lack of common respect and your quick negative presumptions are unfortunate.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

redseababy said:


> The advice I have received is how to cycle a tank, and maintain a live tank, both of which is not what I have been asking. While I certainly don't think I deserved some of the unnecessary comments, I am grateful for the help and encouragement offered by some of the people on this thread.
> 
> But go ahead, dish out your frustrations to a complete stranger behind the protection of your computer. Your lack of common respect and your quick negative presumptions are unfortunate.


It sounds to me like you are the frustrated one. Your lack of common knowledge is unfortunate. If you like I will PM you my address and we can have a discussion that is not impeded by the "protection of my computer screen". 
I am a pretty easy going guy, but if you get snotty with me all bets are off.
My apologies to the rest of the community.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Calm down folks. If you want an empty tank, that's fine. I'm just not sure how to keep it without having much in the way of maintenance. A few low light plants may help and not require much effort on your part. The chlorine that is already in your tap will keep it from being nasty for a while, but I would still reccomend a water change once every 2-3 weeks as well as topping it off once in a while with fresh tap water to replenish the chlorine that may have gassed off. maybe just literally a few drops of bleach would keep it going longer than that, but i wouldnt add any more than a few drops.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This thread can turn into a very good discussion if you let it, but please do not be rude in the process. The OP has a very interesting concept for a child. It can also have many benefits that can help the child learn new things. 

The only thing I would suggest to help keep the tank clear is maybe add a small filter or sponge filter to help circulate the water. Do top offs with distilled water so not to be adding any minerals and such to to the tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree more water circulation is needed and a filter wouldnt hurt at all just to keep some of the junk out. a lid would be a must to stop evaporation. You know what would be kind of neat, is one of the colored lights....make the water slightly more interesting for the baby? especially at night when the main lights are off if you were to leave it on. Just a thought.


----------



## redseababy (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Summer. Yes I agree with the lights. I have a blue light to emphasize the corals in the tank right now so they seem to 'glow' as if under black light. It's really cool... my son asks me to leave it on for a little while when he goes to bed, like a night light.

@Susankat: It is a totally learning experience for kids -- definitely. Unfortunately my children will not be growing up by the sea as I did, so by doing all of this, he's actually learned about some of the plants and animals that live underwater. Now he's totally fascinated by them and I hope it will help foster an appreciation in him as he grows. He can have a live tank when he's a little older.

I agree with most; perhaps a simple filter is best for circulating the water.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## redseababy (Dec 21, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> Dude, if you can't say anything nice, pick a different thread. While this isn't exactly conventional, we should be experts in keeping clean tanks.
> 
> OP- There are two common ways to prevent algae in tanks. The first is to have a nutrient surplus and let the plants out compete the algae. The second is to starve the water of any and all nutrients. A small foam filter and airstone would to a lot towards preventing surface film, but may not prevent algae. If you want something that requires nearly no maintenance I would put in one of the following 3 items. If changing the water every few weeks with tap water doesn't keep it clear, try distilled.
> Moss ball
> ...


Wow, that is so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

if stating facts offends the OP to the point of getting snotty then I guess I shouldn't post in this thread. I simply stated that this is not a room decor forum. OP took first blood by taunting me with the "hiding behind my computer screen" comment. Good luck with you bowl of water.


----------

